# Softener marks on clothes?



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Since we are no longer using our dryer we've gone from using dryer sheets to using softener in our rinse water. Hubby did a load of washing and didn't know to dilute the softener down a little with water in the dispenser (but hey, my hubby does laundry! ) and now one of his new shirts has those grey softener marks all over.

Is there any way to get those marks out? I tried soaking it overnight, but the next morning the marks are still there.

:help:


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks Rose  I checked the bottle (duh me!) and it said to rub it with a plain bar of soap... don't have any of those so I decided to try washing it in hot water (since it's apparently like a grease stain) with a little detergent. It worked!  I'm so relieved, hubby has only worn this shirt ONCE. 

Whew.


----------

